# Just Hanging Out Meet



## Sr2oFusIoN (Jul 26, 2003)

Anyone up for a meet at speedzone.

http://www.speedzone.com/LA_driving.html

I was thinking we can all go there sometime after october 4th.

this way we can have time to pass this around.


show interest.. and yes it will be on a sunday.

that way everyone can enjoy


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I dunno why, but I think saturday would be a better day. The fact that football isn't on adds to that, but there's usually a lot of things going on sunday in the afternoon and not much on saturday. Sometime later in the day like 3-4 would also be a good choice IMHO.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

hey that sounds great lets start a list of people going 
1. sr20kid(sr20fusion)
2. rsenal200sx(jay)
3.vodka(boris)








any one else and if its a sat in the evening would be cool too


----------



## SR20_Xe (Aug 22, 2003)

Jay count me into.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

ok her is another list

1. sr20kid(sr20fusion)
2. rsenal200sx(jay)
3. vodka(boris)
4. sr20xe(morgan)
5. bugnlv(terrance)
6. dynamitega(jason)
7. ajracer805(albert)
8. nismoxr(pedro)


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

wait, what's the date? Im free on sunday.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

hey pedro it looks like its gonna be on the 14th on oct. after the oct 4th thing on sunday and its gonna be at speedzone k
so hit me up if u have any questions


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

weekend nights can be tough for me due to the fact i work sat and usually sun nights. i try to keep thur free for softball but i may have a week or two off so mon-weds and friday nights im usually free


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

ok correction it oct 12th not the 14th and its on a sunday k 
cool so i guess terrance wont be making it to out little get together cus he is going to san fran. but thats no surprise lol.
just messing with u man. but ok so ill see all u there


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

ok so is anyone else gonna go?


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

I'm game, what time-through-what time? is it gonna be in lot car show as well, or just a meet?


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

it gonna be at 7pm and its just a meet to chill out


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

damn i work oct 4 night.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

And its the 12th, so what's your point Esh?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

oh it the 12. i dunno if i can go either. gotta take fiance to airport.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

yeah but u can go after right 
damn i forgot its my wifes b-day,oh well i will just take her with me and tell her its her b-dat surprise.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

No Worries Jay, I'll show up with my G/F.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

cool man that would be good so my wife can have someone to talk to.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Sunday Through Thursday they have a "Race after dark" deal for unlimited racing for $29.95 from 7:00 to closing. and you can also set up parties/events there.

E-mail here for:
Corporate, school, church, military, non-profit organization inquires

Just some options. *shrug*


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

hey thats cool man we could set something up for next time this time i think were just gonna pay the 29.95 for all night and have a blast


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

:thumbup: Sounds cool. hopefully my Z will be up for the challenge by then. hehe.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

cool bring it down i wana see


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

It aint gonna make it, (unless I can get a Power steering hose and a new battery by Sun) but Hopefully I will.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

how many heads are going?


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Head (hopefully)


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

looks like about 10 if that but u know but im going for sure. hey pedro give me a call im gonna get the logo's soon so hit me up at home ill pm u the # and or call me on the cell so u can get the logo on by sat.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Has anyone determined the time yet?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i get off work around 6 pm

what time does this start again?


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

yea its at 7pm again for the fith time lol j/k
hey and its only 29.95 for all the rides lol
so ill see all u there right!


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

7:00

Edit: oops, beat me to it


----------

